# wamberal friday17th



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

my vague plans are to hit wamberal lagoon 7ish for a bream bash but Im open to suggestions...


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Andy I think i'm going to work the channel for a quicky tomorrow, gentlemans hours as i only just got in from work.

I'll launch behind the sandbar with all the pelicans around 9ish (very ish i tend to just dawdle on fridays no need to rush 8) ) paddle up towards paddies but cross over to the north western end of st huberts, its a nice area of ups and down with some small reef structures dotted around throw in some moorings a couple of oyster leases. I try to stay out of the main channel its too near the woy woy ramp and i have had a couple of close calls with the local moronic hoons not looking which way there going.










I'll can take the uhf out if your got one and going, otherwise good luck at wamberal its meant to be good at the right time.

Cheers Dave


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Dave didn't pick this up till this morning. Hope you got into some. Would have come down to meet you for sure but I was out the door by 6.30. I plumped for Avoca in the end (closer) it was a pretty good, 4 EP's in a hour, usual spot on the N side. no bream tho  will post a report when I get some (hopefully good, it was beautiful this morning) pics sorted out over the weekend.


----------

